# Are my skis ruined?



## glenn

The shop who screwed up your skis should be doing work to make it right. Thats why you paid to have someone else do it right.


----------



## caseybailey

I have a pair of 10 year old atomic deep powder skis that I think have the same issue. The cause was water getting into one of the screw holes and causing the wood core to swell. I noticed this about 5 years ago and have been skiing them since with no problems. That said, these skis never see groomed or hard pack, so I'm not sure what effect that would have. The bulge on mine is a circle that is a little larger than a half dollar and raises 1mm or 2mm. If it is the size of a pimple or smaller, I would guess you are correct that it is too long of screws.


----------



## UserName

If you had a shop mount them, they owe you a new pair of skis. Misdrilled would be the key word. If you only skiied them once or twice that will be apparent. Gettting them to fess up and make it right shouldn't be harder than taking them in and tellin it like it is, no need to be hard on them, at first anyway. Most shops will take care of it I would think, some shops will be dicks about it. Thats when you tell them that they f'd up.. and need to make it right. Talk to the manager. Give him an honest chance to do it friendly like. 

On the other hand, if You misdrilled them.... well, call K2. No need to tell them you did it, just tell them skis are brand new and bulging. As I recal K2 was the best company for taking care of returns. That was well over a decade ago though...


----------



## chepora

Not hard to fix...back the screw out, hit base with hammer (covered with cloth unless you want to base grind it too), fill screwhole with epoxy and screw in the screw You may have to helicoil the screw if there is water damage and/or base weld the area where the bulge is on the base but any shop, even those where only guys work, should be competent enough to fix it.


----------



## catwoman

Chep, it is good to know you think the skis can be fixed. I didn't do the drilling and have deliberately left the name of the shop off the thread (unless the end up being jerks about it). All in all I have been unimpressed with this shop, but will certainly give them the chance to make it right. Like I said I really love the skis and just want them to last multiple seasons.


----------



## jwey

The shop owes you a new pare of skis if they were new and the shop messed them up. Chep's advice is good, but a last resort...


----------



## tony

I bought a pair of skis from a consignment shop where many of the screws were drilled to deep and the base had dimples (pimples) at each one. Since they were a good deal I ignored the problem. 
It never caused me any trouble skiing and the skis held up just fine. The only real pain was when scraping the wax. A stone grind goes a long way to eliminate the bumps, but they never completly go away. 

If you are forced to deal, it should not be a major problem and you should get full enjoyment out of the skis. That being said I agree that the shop should take care of you either by repair or new skis or free gear.


----------



## flythetons

The shop definitely screwed up and they should have noticed it before they handed the skis to you. That being said its really not that big of a deal. This happens more than you think. There are several ways to fix the problem and the integrety of the ski will not be compromised. Definitely get the ski fixed before you grind, stone or scrape the base. Once fixed you'll never know the difference. Enjoy!


----------



## ptanner

Ive skiied on ghetto gear for years and I still think im one on the better out there. I mount everything my self. I ski on 3 pins still. I had a pair like yours that I used for a couple years. They are still going to be plenty strong. I trash skis on rocks. I leave many base scrapes alone. Im a little slower on runouts but otherwise do not notice. Sounds like you bought as is so the shop is not liable. You should have no worries.


----------



## catwoman

Shop is liable, bought new skis, then went to the shop to buy bindings and have them mounted. I am taking the skis in tomorrow - we will see what they have to say for themselves. They already acknowledged the error on the phone, now the question is: what will they do about it?


----------



## rsmiller

The skis are not ruined. This is pretty common especially with thin skis.

Its an easy fix. Often backing the screw out slightly will pull the dimple out. Grinding can also remove the problem. It is really only cosmetic and won't change the performance unless you ski professionally.

Ski tech should have noticed before sending them out the door but should be able to alter so that you won't even notice.

However, if the tech missed the dimpling the bigger question to me is related to the mount it self. Is it in the right place for the skis and your sking style. Are the bindings mounted even.


----------



## catwoman

The shop was extremely apologetic, repaired the problem in the manners suggested on this thread, and tuned up the few scrapes I had gotten in bases. All in all I am left with two thoughts- why didn't they notice, and why didn't I notice sooner. This is something I will be sure to look carefully for on my next mount. Near as I can tell they seem straight and centered. The shop manager said he disliked mounting the BD-01s because the screws were long for many of today's skis, but that it (and the ripping out of the bindings while skiing) was usually more of a problem with Volkls, for whatever it is worth. These are K2 sidestashes.

I plan on testing them out again tomorrow (yipee!)


----------



## mulex

I suspect the reason the screws were too long is that 01's are notorious for ripping out. You'll want to check the screws for tightness on occasion.


----------



## elcaposwimteam

I am glad you got the situation resolved! However, I would like to clear up some confusion with the bindings. Being a professional ski monkey in a tele and A/t specific shop, I get to monkey on a lot of tele bindings. First, Black Diamond uses the same screw length in the 01 as they do the 02, as does G3 in their Targa binding. The only longer screw BD offers is for the 03 binding. Secondly, I know from experience that none of the lengths of K2 Sidestash skis are considered thin. If the holes were drilled with the correct bit ( a 4.1 x 9.5mm bit to be exact) then it is nearly impossible to dimple a ski if it was drilled in the correct spot. 
For those of you who stated you "demand new skis", please. If a car dealer puts a minor scratch in your new car do you demand a new car? A dimple is easier to repair than a core shot. Do you get new skis when you get a core shot?
Cheers and happy new year!
Andy


----------



## catwoman

The skis still work great.


----------



## Loon A Chick

elcaposwimteam said:


> I am glad you got the situation resolved! However, I would like to clear up some confusion with the bindings. Being a professional ski monkey in a tele and A/t specific shop, I get to monkey on a lot of tele bindings. First, Black Diamond uses the same screw length in the 01 as they do the 02, as does G3 in their Targa binding. The only longer screw BD offers is for the 03 binding. Secondly, I know from experience that none of the lengths of K2 Sidestash skis are considered thin. If the holes were drilled with the correct bit ( a 4.1 x 9.5mm bit to be exact) then it is nearly impossible to dimple a ski if it was drilled in the correct spot.
> For those of you who stated you "demand new skis", please. If a car dealer puts a minor scratch in your new car do you demand a new car? A dimple is easier to repair than a core shot. Do you get new skis when you get a core shot?
> Cheers and happy new year!
> Andy



If I bought a brand new lexus and the dealer put a scratch on the car while in his care, id want a new car. Not a new paint job. However, a ding on my skis I would deal with...not the best example.


----------



## elcaposwimteam

From the sounds of it, I would mistake you for a Mercedes driver. I would like to see you try to get a new car from one scratch. You ever want a dealer to laugh loudly in your face? Demand a new car because you have a scratch on yours.....


----------



## Loon A Chick

Look, all Im saying is your example was pathetic. A car vs a pair of skis? I can relate to "catwoman" on this as I had a brand new pair of skis mounted obviously in the wrong place and drilled too deep. It is frustrating and the shop is/was responsible. Since you obviously work in a shop this should not be news... and I dont have to tell you all the paperwork that is involved and backlogged for liability. In case you didnt know this; bindings (at least the way my friends and I ski) are kinda important. 

No I did not want new skis, nor did I take them. 

ps vail is flat


----------

